# pimafix V.S melafix



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

what are the differences in these two, and is it totally neccesary to remove carbon, that will be a pita cuz im runnin two eheim canisters


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

one treats parasites and the other treats fungal infections.....for the life of me i cant remember which is which at this moment

Carbon will remove the medication from the water...


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

Technically i can remove the carbon for good, and not sacrifice any filtration?? no need for carbon????, oh and the pimafix says it is antifungual, does this mean i can use this for cloudy eye and fin rot ?? and other "nips" that they have taken out of each other?? can i use both pima and mela in conjunction with one another???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

yes you can use both together. In fact they recommend it. You can use both for cloudy eye and fin rot but the root of the cause needs to be fixed first, unless these are new purchases.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> yes you can use both together. In fact they recommend it. You can use both for cloudy eye and fin rot but the root of the cause needs to be fixed first, unless these are new purchases.


agreed







..... also like dr.giggles stated you should try to find out the root of the cause if you never received them like that...cloudy eye can come back even if you think its gone.. usually its caused from bad water quality..check your parameters and just make sure everything is in check!


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

nitrates are high and i have been contemplating what to do as my tap water nitrates are 10ppm and im sure this is the cause, dont know really what im gonna do, besides maybe get a osmosis filter, i got twq eheim canisters running in a 90 gallon with 7-- 3 inch rbp's so as far as the nitrates go WTF?????? NO NITRITES and ammonia is .25 WTF??????


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

did you cycle ur aquarium?


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

if i had to answer that it would be no, i let the tank run for like 2 weeks, and added stress coat and stress zyme, and then i took a water sample to the pet store, and they said it was cool to add fish , at that juncture i had no idea this forum existed, due to my own negligence, so its my fault for not being more dilligent, final answer----- NO prolly not


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Pimafix is for fungal infections etc. and Melafix is for wounds etc.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Pimafix is for fungal infections etc. and Melafix is for wounds etc.


Actually melafix gets both of those...pimafix is for internal stuff like parasite and shyt


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Pimafix is for fungal infections etc. and Melafix is for wounds etc.


Actually melafix gets both of those...pimafix is for internal stuff like parasite and shyt
[/quote]


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Pimafix is for fungal infections etc. and Melafix is for wounds etc.


good to know..a bit too late for me...


----------

